# Pokemon 1st season storyline



## Sao Mortel (Feb 10, 2010)

My kids just finished watching pokemon first season. I have missed a lot but I just want to know what happened to ash 's Charizard (its not clear). Did he unevolve or what and then evolve again???...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoiler: ASH DIES


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoiler



Doesn't he stay with some other charizards?
Or am I imagining things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







edit: spoilerd


----------



## fristi (Feb 10, 2010)

nooo i didnt know that D:


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 10, 2010)

.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 10, 2010)

Charizard falls into the Volcano and dies and then Ash jumps in with Misty and commits lovers suicide iirc


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Charizard falls into the Volcano and dies and then Ash jumps in with Misty and commits lovers suicide iirc


Thats season 2 :|


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 10, 2010)

Charmander eventually evolves into charmeloen and later charizard. Ash keeps him throughout the first whole season, but he is somewhat useless since he never obeyed him

It is during the first early episodes of season 2 that charizard is properly trained and then ash uses him for a while.

then later on in season 2, he gives away charizard to a dragon tamer/ charizard collecter girl cnt really remember.

Note that in some films and other episodes charizard makes some surprise appearances to save ash in times of need (he has a scarf wrapped around his neck)


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 10, 2010)

Charizard was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz he was weak compared to other charizards, so he stayed with teh strong charizards to become teh strongest charizard of all teh timezz!!!11one1

true story


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> Charizard was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, this.
Ash is such a wuss, he always releases his best Pokemons in the wild.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> gotchapt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. And then he wonders why he always has trouble when trying to save the world or defeat Gary.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll never catch 'em all that way, let alone be the champion of the world.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2010)

His Charizard was really weak D: It lost against a Charmander


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 11, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> His Charizard was really weak D: It lost against a Charmander


did it really? If he actually did, that is horrible writing. He was the most kick ass pokemon when he fought against magmar for the volcano badge.... to only become a giant pussy....then to become a bad ass again when he comes back for special appearances....then back to pussy. Do they not have the word consistency in Japan?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did, really. Against that Charmander of that guy who looks like Ash with brown hair (Richie or something)
Charizard underestimated Richies Charmander and slept in the battle IIRC.
Best thing was that the fight was the last one on Indigo Plateau for Ash, so he lost it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, so it wasn't weak, it just lost because of it's dumbness.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 11, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, yeah. I think I remember seeing that. Man charizard is still the sh-- though. That episode were he fought Articuno was like a boy-hood dream!


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Feb 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...my...god..
I was such a huge pokemon fan when I was younger, I loved ash! Can't believe he died!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*runs away to youtube*


----------



## Splych (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought Ash's Charizard was sent to that Dragon Gym Leader lady to be trained to become one of the strongest Pokemon or something...?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 18, 2010)

im watching the first season now subbed of course


----------

